# Honolulu Airport



## MICP0528 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok  I am looking to not do the security check twice.  In June we are going to Maui via HNL.  On the way back can I clear security in Maui, take a interisland flight to Honolulu and connect with my United flight to New Jersey without having to clear security again in Honolulu.  In other words can I stay on the cleared side and get to my gate at the other end of the airport without exiting the secured area. I think that makes sense?


----------



## tompalm (Mar 26, 2012)

If you fly Hawaiian, no problem.  If you fly Island Air, or GO, you have a problem, but maybe workable.  Which airline are you flying to Maui?


----------



## MICP0528 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hawaiian airline


----------



## aliikai2 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Yes*

Just don't go outside. You can walk from the interisland terminal to the international terminal in a few minutes or you can take the wiki-wiki shuttle. Either way you will stay inside the security area. Greg



MICP0528 said:


> Ok  I am looking to not do the security check twice.  In June we are going to Maui via HNL.  On the way back can I clear security in Maui, take a interisland flight to Honolulu and connect with my United flight to New Jersey without having to clear security again in Honolulu.  In other words can I stay on the cleared side and get to my gate at the other end of the airport without exiting the secured area. I think that makes sense?


----------



## daventrina (Mar 26, 2012)

You may need to clear the Ag inspection entering the international terminal...


----------



## tfalk (Mar 26, 2012)

tompalm said:


> If you fly Hawaiian, no problem.  If you fly Island Air, or GO, you have a problem, but maybe workable.



Actually, there is no problem if you know how to do it...  At the very end of the commuter
terminal, there is a covered secured walkway to the interisland terminal.  You can walk
from the commuter terminal all the way to the final United gates and stay inside the secured
area.  I can also tell you from experience that that entire distance can be done in 
18 minutes pushing 2 wheelchairs if you double-time it...

This was summer of 2010, I don't believe they've changed anything since then?  You will/may have
to go through agriculture for your carry-on's as you head to the gates...  If you take the wiki-wiki,
I don't believe it is in the secured area and you will might have to go through security
again when you get to the main terminal.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 26, 2012)

MICP0528 said:


> Ok  I am looking to not do the security check twice.  In June we are going to Maui via HNL.  On the way back can I clear security in Maui, take a interisland flight to Honolulu and connect with my United flight to New Jersey without having to clear security again in Honolulu.  In other words can I stay on the cleared side and get to my gate at the other end of the airport without exiting the secured area. I think that makes sense?



Not a problem. You'll arrive at the interisland terminal at HNL. Check a departing-flights monitor to find your United gate, then follow the signs to the gate--no additional TSA security check required. You and your carry-ons will, however, have to clear the Agriculture Dept's checkpoint before you can proceed to the main terminal. (They used to have a hand-written sign--"Yes, again!"--posted on one of the scanners to answer the question they must hear 500 times a day.)


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you do have checked luggage, won't you have to clear the secure area to get your bags, and then re-enter the secure area somewhere after you've rechecked your bags (assuming you're not flying Hawaiian on the way hone) right?


----------



## artringwald (Mar 26, 2012)

You don't need to walk, there is a wiki wiki shuttle behind security on the third level of the airport. In the inter island terminal, look for the escalator going up. You will have to put your carry ons through ag inspection, but it's not much of a delay. When your inter island flight arrives, they usual announce the closest location of the escalators. If your ticket includes the inter island and the mainland flight on the same booking, you will not have to go outside security, pick up the bags, check them in again, and go through security again. If both flights were on the same booking, you can check them to your final destination from the neighboring island. Your checked luggage has to go through ag inspection on the neighboring island.


----------



## daventrina (Mar 26, 2012)

rifleman69 said:


> If you do have checked luggage, won't you have to clear the secure area to get your bags, and then re-enter the secure area somewhere after you've rechecked your bags (assuming you're not flying Hawaiian on the way hone) right?


Not if the bags are check all the way through to the final destination...


----------



## MICP0528 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you all for the advise.  I think I have to clear security again.  The booking's are separate on 2 different airlines so I'm not sure they can process the luggage all the way though.


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 26, 2012)

MICP0528 said:


> Thank you all for the advise.  I think I have to clear security again.  The booking's are separate on 2 different airlines so I'm not sure they can process the luggage all the way though.



Call the airlines.  Many have baggage agreements with each other which will transfer the bags from one airline to the next.  If they do you usually won't have to pay baggage fees again.  But you have to ask, they will never volunteer this information.


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 27, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Not if the bags are check all the way through to the final destination...



Pretty sure Hawaiian doesn't interline with Alaska anymore.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 27, 2012)

rifleman69 said:


> If you do have checked luggage, won't you have to clear the secure area to get your bags, and then re-enter the secure area somewhere after you've rechecked your bags (assuming you're not flying Hawaiian on the way hone) right?



One lesson that I learned is that gate agents make mistakes.  Even if they tell you that your bags are checked to destination, look at the ticket to ensure that it says LAS, or whatever your destination is.  

One time I was traveling Honolulu, Maui, Oakland, Vegas and my bags ended up in Oakland.  Sure enough, my bag claim had OAK on it and that is where they found them the next day.  I had a conversation with the gate agent about Vegas, but somehow she grabbed the OAK tag.


----------



## MikeB2620 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hawaiian and United have a luggage agreement. You can check your bags all the way through, and you do not have to go through security again. We do it every year.


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 27, 2012)

Whatever it is for us, we'll find out day of.   If we have to grab the bags, so be it.  If not, it's the wiki wiki for us!


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 28, 2012)

rifleman69 said:


> Pretty sure Hawaiian doesn't interline with Alaska anymore.



They do.  I spoke with Hawaiian last week and they confirmed they do have a baggage policy with Alaskan.  Also confirmed if the layover is less than 4 hours between flights Hawaiian will not charge for baggage on their leg of the flight (the coming, I don't know about the going.)


----------



## curbysplace (Mar 30, 2012)

What about Hawaiian Air and Delta.  Booked on two separate reservations, get free bags on Delta with the Amex CC.  My flight from HNL to Maui is a week after arrival in the islands so obviously security and most likely expecting bag charges for the HNL to Maui flight on Hawaiian. However with the return from Maui to HNL on Hawaiian with the flight on Delta to the mainland within 2 or 3 hours: security again?  Free bags?


----------



## curbysplace (Apr 16, 2012)

Found out the answer in a phone call with Hawaiian Airlines.  Because the reservations are on separate records I cannot avoid the Hawaiian Air baggage fee of $17 per bag.  However, they were able to tie the Hawaiian Air reservation to Delta with a "note" for the return.  The representative said that the bags can be tagged all the way home.  Without the baggage issue I should be able to stay in the Honolulu Airport security area.


----------

